# i got one, i got one



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well headed out to some private land this morning. i got my first squirrel. my uncle got 1, my cuz got 1, and i got 2. i got a grey and a fox. i was really happy but the second one, I SHOT THE TAIL OFF lol i went to pick it up and it's tail was missing. lol.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Way To Go Micro!!  WB


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good shooting there micro!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey, thanks guys. i just want to know how i shot the freakin tail off. lol


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Good job little man. Did any of those hints help you out?


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

here they are

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18810&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18811&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

and i have to say thnx to my uncle (wolfman2172) for taking me. if it wasnt for him i would not be able to hunt. he is the only one in my family that hunts. so thnx again wolfman


----------



## fishingrl92 (Sep 15, 2006)

that just a wittle squirrel that got treyman. O well at least you got more than me.


----------

